# Keto Chocolate Silk Cheesecake



## jcam222 (Jul 10, 2021)

I have several family members and friends who’ve been asking me when I planned on making this again. Super popular with all of them keto or not. It’s decadent chocolate cheesecake on a peanut butter cookie crust topped with cookie crumbles and a rich sweet peanut butter sauce. Recipe is in an older post of mine I can link of anyone has interest.


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 10, 2021)

Looks delicous!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 10, 2021)

I can't remember the last time I had dessert Jeff, I love cheesecake, yours looks delicious! RAY


----------



## Fat Old Guy (Jul 10, 2021)

Looks good. Would definitely try.
Would be interested in recipe.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 10, 2021)

I have made this and I can tell you it is some kind of good.  I had your recipe bookmarked Jeff.





__





						Smashburgers, sides and cheesecake
					

To those of you that PM’d me here is the keto cheesecake recipe in the pic below. The crust is a simple peanut butter cookie recipe. 2 cups natural sf peanut butter, 2 eggs, 1 cup sugar feee sweetener such as Swerve. I doubled the recipe , pressed out a cookie thickness crust and then back the...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 10, 2021)

Do you think this would freeze well Jeff?  I really like it but don't need to eat the whole thing again!  Like to freeze single servings.


----------



## SuperJim (Jul 10, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> I have several family members and friends who’ve been asking me when I planned on making this again. Super popular with all of them keto or not. It’s decadent chocolate cheesecake on a peanut butter cookie crust topped with cookie crumbles and a rich sweet peanut butter sauce. Recipe is in an older post of mine I can link of anyone has interest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just started the a keto diet and would appreciate the recipe.  Thank you!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 11, 2021)

I don't care if it's keto or not (God knows this scrawny old man doesn't need to diet), *I want some of that*.  Also, it won't matter if it freezes or not, 'cause it won't last long around here to see the freezer.
Oh, BTW, looks GREAT.  
Gary


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 11, 2021)

SuperJim said:


> I just started the a keto diet and would appreciate the recipe.  Thank you!


Brian posted a link to my original post above.


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 11, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Do you think this would freeze well Jeff?  I really like it but don't need to eat the whole thing again!  Like to freeze single servings.


Brian I do think this would freeze well. Portion out a slice or two individually and thaw as needed.


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 11, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> Looks delicous!





sawhorseray said:


> I can't remember the last time I had dessert Jeff, I love cheesecake, yours looks delicious! RAY





Fat Old Guy said:


> Looks good. Would definitely try.
> Would be interested in recipe.





SuperJim said:


> I just started the a keto diet and would appreciate the recipe.  Thank you!





GaryHibbert said:


> I don't care if it's keto or not (God knows this scrawny old man doesn't need to diet), *I want some of that*.  Also, it won't matter if it freezes or not, 'cause it won't last long around here to see the freezer.
> Oh, BTW, looks GREAT.
> Gary


Thanks guys!! This stuff truly is decadent and delicious. You could sub regular sugar for the  artificial sweeteners. Brian posted a link to my original recipe above. It’s great as written but  I do now add 1/4 - 1/2 cup of the confectionary sweetener to the whipped cream step now which is not in the original post.


----------

